# 'Free' Germany Campsites Guide.



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Some of you might have had an email from Vicarious Books mentioning that they are selling the excellent 'Campsites and Motorhome Sites in Germany' Guide this year for £4.99.....

https://www.vicarious-shop.com/Camping-in-Germany.html

Just to let you know this publication is still free via the Germany Tourism website :wink: ...

http://www.freegermanyguide.com/

..the guide is also viewable online >here<

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cheeky Sods! I wonder if the German Tourist board know someone is flogging their free guides. Seems a bit underhand to me.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah the crafty sods......

Not very good for ones business!!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It's a good guide too. We sent for one a couple of weeks ago, along with lots of other goodies at the same bargain price! :lol: :lol:


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

Pete, many thanks for this link, have just sent for my Free one....


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The German Tourist Office sent us all sorts when we first went. I think I emailed them and a bunch of stuff arrived a few days later including that guide.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Barry thank you for link


Carol


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Thanks Pete

From a quick browse it seems to be Campsites only and not Stellplatz.

However most useful.

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Thanks Pete
> 
> From a quick browse it seems to be Campsites only and not Stellplatz.
> 
> ...


Dont forget all the stellplatz (well most of them) are listed on www.campingcar-infos.com (its not just France). Online and offline version. Its all I every use really although I did join an Austrian motorhome forum for Austria last year as CC infos were thin on the ground. Ive been meaning to upload and post these for a while but never got round to it yet.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Pete
> ...


Barry

Thanks. I am still pondering the best way to get the Stellplatz POIs onto map, either in laptop with GPS dongle or maybe onto our Satnav - old MIO, same as Truckman in UK I think, or get new satnav, if I choose latter method unfortunately none of the MH/Truck versions do width/height for E. Europe - maybe that is because below 3m height there is little problem and no width restrictions.(Although there is a 2.5m ht in Katowice city centre.

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> From a quick browse it seems to be Campsites only and not Stellplatz.


Yes, the title is a little bit misleading, it refers to campsites that accept motorhomes, not Stellplatz.

The stellplatz listed on CC-Infos are good but if you intend to tour Germany a lot then the Bordatlas book is much more comprehensive but an extra expense of course, or download the POI's for free. I don't know what format the MIO ones are, but most are covered on the download page...

>Bordatlas POI Link

Pete


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Not sure if you can run the Bord Atlas app on a laptop but worth looking at, Shows all Stellplatz in Germany and updated regularly. For the ipad it costs about £1.25 per year, much cheaper than any book, comes with good mapping and search facilities.



nicholsong said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > nicholsong said:
> ...


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pete and Nethernut

My Germany requirement is more for transit 2-3 nights than touring.

Therefore i do not wish to pay for internet connection, e.g. dongle simcard for 30 days.

I did not explain fully because I was answering Barry and he knows from elsewhere what I have been thinking - he's clever like that, Our Barry.

For my purposes I am looking at loading Autoroute, or similar, into the laptop/notepad etc, downloading POIs and using a GPS dongle for positioning on the map.

That is if I cannot get the POIs into the MIO satnav.

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Geoff,

If you check my link again there is an option for an Autoroute download.

I think the app that Nethernut is on about is the Mobil Life + app, not the bordatlas one, but is just as comprehensive.

It costs £4.99 and works without internet connection...

https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/mobil-life-+/id431077282?mt=8

It works brilliantly on my ipad.

There is a free version as well but that is reliant on internet connection

Pete


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

The bordatlas database is avaiable for smartphone and tablet. 3 euros for a month's subsciption or 10 euros for a year. It's very good with photos and reviews and much of it is translated into English, also continually updated.

Available from the playstore

Dick


----------

